# Drop Shot Hooks



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Does anybody use a barbless hook when throwing a drop shot rig? I'm asking because when I use this rig, the Largemouth usually inhale my worm along with the hook. Not a pretty site when I try to remove the hook with forceps.
I typically salvage my worm and sinker before cutting the fish free while my hook is still buried in their mouth.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for everybody's input on this. I knew this was the place to ask....


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I never use barbless hooks when drop shotting. I don't usually have a problem with the fish getting it down that deep. What size hooks are you using?

Wes


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I rarely hook fish that deep either. What type of rod and line are you using? Just a different approach but maybe a more style specific rod and better quality line may help with your feel of whats going on down there.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm using a Gamakatsu drop shot specific hook size #2. My line is a 10 pound braided by Spiderwire.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Im not sure ive ever really had one hooked deep....could be a presentation difference as well if your leaving it sit still with slack in your line or if your line is constantly tight and light constant jigging.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have only started using a drop shot this year but I haven't had any hooked deep. I try to keep tension on the line except for short drops to let the bait sink for a second. St. Croix Triumph medium fast action, older Diawa reel with cheap 10lb mono and Trokar drop shot hooks. 

I tend to be a little hook set happy on occasion too though.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I give up on the drop shot. Though very effective, I'm losing too many hooks and endangering the fish. I had 2 deep hooks last night.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't give up on it. You might be using too light / soft action of a rod and not feeling the bite soon enough. Try using a heaver action rod ( med/hvy or even hvy action )with a fast tip. Also try fluoro- carbon line or braid line with a fluoro leader. You really don't want to use a line that has a lot of stretch like mono for a drop shot IMHO.... FWIW...I use a 7'6" flippin stick w/fast tip, 12 lb. fluorocarbon and when I'm fishing Erie, I just switch to an 8 lb leader. No issues and rarely gut hook a fish.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Never ever hooked one deep...no matter the species.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Use a #1 or a #1/0. It will make a positive difference.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Buick Riviera said:


> Use a #1 or a #1/0. It will make a positive difference.


That's why I asked about the size of the hooks he uses. I also use #1 & 1/0 hooks. The larger hooks make all the difference.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

we had issues on st clair a month or so ago....we hammered the fish and good fish but a lot of them were trying to swallow and crush the tube as I was holding them trying to get the hook out it was crazy! Must not of been just us that day cause we seen a handful of 3-5lb smallies floating that day.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Think I have figured some things out. I now have my hook point facing upwards and when I throw Wacky Worms, I use a rubber ring around the worm and then attach my hook to the ring. 
This seems to be working as I haven't had any more fish inhale the hook. I've been watching videos featuring Aaron Martens and putting his knowledge to work.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I didn't even think of the hook point being up. I use a palomar knot and take the long tag end down through the eye on the hook and rotate the knot so it stays point up.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

ducman491 said:


> I didn't even think of the hook point being up. I use a palomar knot and take the long tag end down through the eye on the hook and rotate the knot so it stays point up.


This is exactly what I'm now doing. Palomar Knot and running the tag so it gets the point to face upwards. Also like the trip with adding the rubber ring as my worms tend to last longer. 
Thank you everyone for your input. This rig is very deadly and will produce. If you haven't tried it, look up Aaron Martens on utube and watch his videos. AA Ron will set you straight


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to have to try a wacky rig drop shot. I've only nose hooked a dream shot or trick worm.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, these are the two ways I throw the drop shot. If one method isn't working I'll go to the other and typically it's game on.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lunker23 said:


> Think I have figured some things out. I now have my hook point facing upwards and when I throw Wacky Worms, I use a rubber ring around the worm and then attach my hook to the ring.
> This seems to be working as I haven't had any more fish inhale the hook. I've been watching videos featuring Aaron Martens and putting his knowledge to work.


I use the spin shots tip up and always hook the fish in the front of the nose in the upper lip as well. just saw a neat article about drop shotting eyes I wanna give a try.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I read some really good reports on the Owner Down Shot Hook. Designed for nose hook, wacky or Texas Rig. I haven't tried them yet though. Available in drop shop sizes.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Besides the hook point facing up, I learned to use a softer hook set with drop shot. It's more of an upwards sweeping motion than a quick jerk of the rod. I learned this from a guide on Erie off Buffalo who wanted to make sure we kept the smallies in good shape.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I noticed that type of hookset watching MLF tournament coverage. Also, it seems the drag is pretty loose. Most of the time you hear the drag on the hookset. A real change for me because I'm usually fish heavy cover with the drag cinched down.


----------

